# Baterias + Inversor de corriente



## Riss (Oct 11, 2009)

Hola a todos!

Soy nuevo en el foro y no entiendo casi nada de electronica, haber si me podeis ayudar con el proyecto que quiero montar.

Mi idea es montar en un caseto que tengo en el monte con unas baterias y un inversor de corriente el suministro electrico de este.

Aparatos a conectar:

- Tv (de 24" o de 28" de las viejas)

- PS3

- 2 Bombillas de bajo consumo

- Lampara de 50w

- Mini nevera (no necesario que este conectada 24h solo durante mi estancia).

- Dejar un poco de potencia por si algun dia necesitase ampliar los aparatos a conectar


- Horas de uso continuo: min 6h


- Para recargar las baterias tengo pensado tambien comprar otro inversor de corriente de C.A a CC (220V a 12V)

* No tengo idea de conectar nada en plan radiadores, microondas u horno electrico porque creo que las resistencias harian durar esto muy poco tiempo. De todos modos no me vendria mal tener algo para calentarme un poco, si veis algo recomendable por favor decirmelo.

Mi pregunta es: ¿de cuanto tengo que comprar las baterias?, ¿de cuantos amperios?, ¿que inversores de corriente debo usar?  ¿es recomendable ponerle un regulador?, ¿que regulador?, ¿adoptar alguna medida de seguridad?


Un saludo y gracias de antemano, espero sus respuestas.


----------



## eqp53 (Oct 12, 2009)

Los amperios que puead dar la batería no importa mucho porque servirá de sobra (suponiendo baterías de coche, claro). En lo que tienes que fijarte es en los amperios-hora (Ah) de la batería, y según eso comprarte una u otra, o poner varias en paralelo. Tienes que mirar bien las placas o pegatinas de características de las cosas que vas a enchufar y fijarte en los vatios (w) que consumen. Luego lo sumas todo y divides los vatios totales entre 12 (que son los voltios de la batería) y te dará los amperios que consumen todas esas cosas a la vez.

Si son, por ejemplo, 20 amperios y compras en un desguace o donde sea una batería de coche de 40 Ah, ya sabes que con la batería cargada todo eso te va a durar dos horas encendido, así de fácil.

Pero claro, no lo vas a tener todo encendido a la vez, así que tienes que hacer un cálculo según lo que vayas a hacer para ver cuántos Ah vas a gastar.

El inversor que compres tiene que tener una potencia igual o mayor a la suma de las potencias de todos los cacharros que vayas a tener encendidos a la vez, lógicamente.

También puedes comprarte un generador a gasolina barato y listo.

Ejemplo:
- Lampara de 50w.....va a estar encendida 4 horas..... 50/12= 4.17A , 4.17A x 4 horas= 16.7Ah.
-Tele de 300w (por ejem)....va a estar encendida 2 horas...300/12=25A, 25A X 2 h = 50Ah.

Total: 16.7Ah + 50 Ah = 66.7Ah.

Potencia máxima: 300w + 50w = 350w

Solucion: por ejemplo 2 baterías de 40 Ah en paralelo para que dé de sobra y un inversor de potencia >=350w.

Esto es un pequeño ejemplo con 2 cosas, ahora haz tú los cálculos con las cosas que necesites sabiendo los vatios que consumen.

Con lo que dije al principio me refiero a que las baterías de coche pueden dar muchos amperios (pero se gastan antes, claro, de ahí que lo que importe sean los Ah, es decir, su capacidad), así que no creo que te tengas que preocupar por enchufar muchas cosas, pero por si acaso, para calcular la intensidad máxima que consumirás suma los vatios de todas las cosas que pueden estar funcionando a la vez y dividelo por 12, esa será la intensidad máxima, por ejmplo 1200w /12 = 100 A. Creo que las baterías de coche aguantan hasta 195 amperios o por ahi, pero al comprarla lo miras.

De todas formas si consumes tanto la bateria se gastaria en pocos minutos así que no te serviría y lo que habrías hecho sería poner varias baterías en paralelo y la intensidad que pueden dar se multiplicaría, así que, en resumen, no te preocupes de los amperios, sólo de los Amperios-hora.


----------

